# 757 Birdstrike



## Matt308 (Jun 1, 2007)

Great footage...


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 1, 2007)

Damn!!!!!!!

I bet the passangers were messing their pants!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 1, 2007)

Pretty Wild!!!!

It's amazing how the aircraft still maintained a positive rate of climb while one engine was self-destructing!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice vid. Nowadays twin engined airliners are designed to be able to fly on one engine so it shouldn't be a problem to have one out?


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 1, 2007)

What I loved, is you can hear in the audio (if you turn it up) the engine coughing from the controller area mic all the way until its finally shut down. Can you imagine hearing that right off the starboard wing, watching flames 20ft long belch out with each explosion. I've only experienced a flameout once while at idle on an A320 and it was LOUD. I can't imagine at take off thrust.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 1, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Pretty Wild!!!!
> 
> It's amazing how the aircraft still maintained a positive rate of climb while one engine was self-destructing!



I'd have to look it up, but I believe that Part 25 Transport Category aircraft are certified to clear a 400ft obstacle with an engine out. And I know I'm not telling The Great Gazoo anything, but all Part 25 aircraft are certified for single engine operation at max gross weight. But that would be a pilot challenge wouldn't it.

I flew a full motion 767 simulator with dual hydraulic failure and a single engine out. The flight controls input a 40-60lb rudder deflection force. I was sweating by the time I lined up for the runway from exertion and concentration.

Lesson. Never let an engineer fly your airplane when a real man can do the job better.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> I'd have to look it up, but I believe that Part 25 Transport Category aircraft are certified to clear a 400ft obstacle with an engine out. And I know I'm not telling The Great Gazoo anything, but all Part 25 aircraft are certified for single engine operation at max gross weight. But that would be a pilot challenge wouldn't it.
> 
> I flew a full motion 767 simulator with dual hydraulic failure and a single engine out. The flight controls input a 40-60lb rudder deflection force. I was sweating by the time I lined up for the runway from exertion and concentration.
> 
> Lesson. Never let an engineer fly your airplane when a real man can do the job better.


Good stuff Matt!! 

And correct on all points - I got time in a 737 sim at the United training center. Same thing on the engine out of take off - trimmed out the aircraft and it still climbed like a bat out of hell on one engine....


----------



## v2 (Jun 2, 2007)




----------



## evangilder (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow, amazing catch by the videographer. Good pilot maintaining climb at a steady pace while staying calm on the radio.


----------

